# Packard's Special Dressing



## CanadianBottles (Feb 22, 2015)

Does anyone know anything about this bottle I found last summer?  It has some of the crudest embossing I've ever seen.  Looks like someone's first attempt at cutting a mold.  All the S's are backwards and "Special" has letters that get smaller and more crammed together as they approach the end, like the cutter didn't plan the size of the letters properly.  I know it's shoe dressing and I think it's a Canadian product but I haven't been able to find any more information about it.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 22, 2015)

It does not seem to appear in Betty Zumwalt's book so it very well be U.K. or Canadian manufactured.     Jiim


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 22, 2015)

Montreal.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 23, 2015)

Yup, they set up a factory in Stoughton Mass also. I've seen some of them.They were big, just search L.H. Packard CoFROM[attachment=Clipboard03.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow I've got to get better at Google searching, haha!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## deenodean (Feb 24, 2015)

I have found a few shards of later models here in Nova Scotia , my research also led me to it being out of Montreal.


----------

